
Show HN: Vitally – Analytics Platform for Customer Success/B2B SaaS - patv
https://play.vitally.io/?ref=hn
======
jhdavids8
Hi all! We're a new analytics platform built with Customer Success teams in
mind. We help B2B SaaS companies track 1) the product metrics critical to
customer retention and 2) the impact their post-sales efforts have on those
metrics.

We're currently part of the Techstars NYC batch and just launched a private
beta this week. Happy to field any questions or hear any feedback! We're
targeting fast-growing B2B SaaS startups, so we thought HN might be a good
launch platform :)

------
tixocloud
Doesn't seem to load for me :(

Just a blank white screen.

------
cemkozinoglu
This looks really cool, congrats!

